# CNN fires Rick Sanchez over controversial comments



## Coca Cola Kid (Jul 19, 2009)

CNN anchor fired after Jon Stewart rant


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Was just reading that on Yahoo.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Wow, Sanchez calling Stewart a bigot? The Daily Show has spent more time in the last 6 months in pro-hispanic storylines (Arizona's law, The Fence, etc) than most other media. He said he was made fun of? Stewart makes fun of everyone, ESPECIALLY Fox, but I cant recall much of anything against Sanchez. Very strange.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I think we know who the bigot is.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I liked Sanchez until about a year ago when it seemed that he was getting a little full of himself. As much as I liked his 'list' segment, I completely stopped watching a few months ago. In retrospect, he seemed like a train about to run off the tracks. Too bad


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Not surprised.

He has indeed been full of himself for a while now. Not a fan of Anderson Cooper either.

OK - for that matter CNN has been in the tank for a while now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Davenlr said:


> Stewart makes fun of everyone, ESPECIALLY Fox, but I cant recall much of anything against Sanchez.


The seem to like reairing the tazer video. Yeah, dirty Sanchez crossed the line.

So, will Fox replace Beck with him? Seems like a lot of people just shift between the major networks. Sanchez was at ground zero for MSNBC.

My wife won't miss "Fotos" ... apparently the Spanish uttered in the theme is offensive. She would walk out of the room when she saw the bumper start.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not surprised.
> 
> He has indeed been full of himself for a while now. Not a fan of Anderson Cooper either.
> 
> OK - for that matter CNN has been in the tank for a while now.


They're not the only one's. There are countless others on CNN who report the news in a very opinioned manner. I miss the days when that network presented the news Jack Webb style, "just the facts". They would be more honest if they changed their name to "Conceited News Network"!


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

He was fine in the afternoon when the news can be a little more breezy and not as serious. I didn't like him in the evening.

My only question was, "What was he thinking?" He knew better. But then, obviously he wasn't. Instead we saw the little kid Sanchez who has always felt like a second class citizen, no matter his success, a point excellently made by a blogger on the Huffington Post, although I certainly don't feel as sorry for him as the writer does. There's been plenty of time for Rick to grow up:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mj-rosenberg/poor-rick-sanchez_b_747178.html


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> He has indeed been full of himself for a while now.


Rick Sanchez has been full of himself since he was a local reporter down here in South Florida.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> They're not the only one's. There are countless others on CNN who report the news in a very opinioned manner. I miss the days when that network presented the news Jack Webb style, "just the facts". They would be more honest if they changed their name to "Conceited News Network"!


...or....Commentary Necessary Network....


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or....Commentary Necessary Network....


Find the network that does not have commentary on nearly every story.

That is the problem with all the networks. MSNBC, Fox, CNN and PBS all have news and commentary with the commentary not separated far from the news. _No one_ seems to be able to tell a story without simply giving the facts and moving on. The reporters have to give their own personal opinion to the news to "relate" to their viewers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

James Long said:


> Find the network that does not have commentary on nearly every story.
> 
> That is the problem with all the networks. MSNBC, Fox, CNN and PBS all have news and commentary with the commentary not separated far from the news. _No one_ seems to be able to tell a story without simply giving the facts and moving on. The reporters have to give their own personal opinion to the news to "relate" to their viewers.


Excessive Commentary, strongly agenda-based commentary, politically-motivated commentary - and not much more besides that.

They can easily take the News out of Cable News Network. It's been that way for some time now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Excessive Commentary, strongly agenda-based commentary, politically-motivated commentary - and not much more besides that.
> 
> They can easily take the News out of Cable News Network. It's been that way for some time now.


The point was (and is) the same can be said about the other networks. Slamming CNN again doesn't make the others any less commentary filled, and if you don't see the political motivation of both FOX and MSNBC you probably agree with the direction they lean.

A few years ago CNN ran a commercial portraying the morning news shows on the broadcast networks as people sitting on couches laughing over coffee. Now _all_ the networks seem to spend more time "connecting" and less time reporting facts.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Find the network that does not have commentary on nearly every story.
> .


Check out BBC World News, and AlJazeera/English. Both have their "Opinion" Segmented shows, but their actual news broadcasts are presented about as opinion free, and "just the facts" as I have found.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

James Long said:


> The point was (and is) the same can be said about the other networks. Slamming CNN again doesn't make the others any less commentary filled, and if you don't see the political motivation of both FOX and MSNBC you probably agree with the direction they lean.
> 
> A few years ago CNN ran a commercial portraying the morning news shows on the broadcast networks as people sitting on couches laughing over coffee. Now _all_ the networks seem to spend more time "connecting" and less time reporting facts.


So I take it you haven't noticed the radical changes at CNN over the past 3 years - from a world-wide news reporting network with clearly-defined commentary to nothing but agenda-based opinions and commentary...

Their personnel have drastically changed accordingly, and Rick Sanchez was yet another example of that kind of new agenda at the network.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

*hdtvfan0001*, if you feel this strongly about CNN, where do you go for straight news reporting?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> So I take it you haven't noticed the radical changes at CNN over the past 3 years - from a world-wide news reporting network with clearly-defined commentary to nothing but agenda-based opinions and commentary...
> ...


Same can be said for Fox News. Like James said, "That is the problem with all the networks."


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I gave up on CNN for the most part sometime ago. They've gone downhill since the early days of the Iraq war. Many of their good reporters are gone. Every now and then, they do a good job of reporting (Katrina, Haiti, Nashville), but on a day to day basis quality of reporting has suffered.
Unfortunately, all the cable and broadcast networks seem to have gone for young, attractive people who are adept at reading a Teleprompter. There are a few reporters on NBC, ABC and CBS who do a good job of presenting the facts and actually go out in the field. 
On another front (not meaning to hijack the thread), ever since NBCU took over the Weather Channel, it has become the Weather Entertainment Channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cholly said:


> ...On another front (not meaning to hijack the thread), ever since NBCU took over the Weather Channel, it has become the Weather Entertainment Channel.


Perhaps more appropriate, "Weather Entertainment Television, or WET. :sure:


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

James Long said:


> Find the network that does not have commentary on nearly every story.


Even the broadcast networks are guilty of this. Can't count how many times when watching CBS Evening News anchor Bob Shieffer, he would ask a reporter after their story aired, "well, what do _you_ make of all this?"


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Same can be said for Fox News. Like James said, "That is the problem with all the networks."


Fox, MSNBC, and CNN have that in common...little doubt.

Those three networks have voluminous reams of spin doctors. :eek2:

How about just the news? - in contrast to the steady stream of attempts to twist the facts, manipulate data, promote certain political agendas. and the like.

Rick Sanchez fit into the mold at CNN...then just cross the line more than even they liked...so another one bites the dust.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Rick Sanchez has been full of himself since he was a local reporter down here in South Florida.


I was just about to mention that. Maybe he can get his old job back. Or at least intern for a while.


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

Davenlr said:


> Check out BBC World News [...] their actual news broadcasts are presented about as opinion free, and "just the facts" as I have found.


It would be impossible to present "just the facts" since reality is always filtered by perception and prejudice. The difference is that the BBC World News reporters make it clear when when they are expressing opinion and the opinions they express are based on experience, not on some political agenda.

Personally, I wish CNN would bring back Headline News. It was nice to be able to tune it and get a brief overview of the day's news. Now, you tune into "HLN" to see news and instead yourself watching some "Entertainment Tonight" type of crap or, worse, that Nance Grace character. I've suggested before that they restore Headline News and move all the "talking heads' shows to a new channel called "CNN Rap" (or CRAP for short).

-- Roger


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> ...I miss the days when that network presented the news Jack Webb style, "just the facts"...


Were we getting "just the facts" prior to Walter Cronkite delivering his editorial questioning our continued involvement in the Vietnam War?



James Long said:


> ...A few years ago CNN ran a commercial portraying the morning news shows on the broadcast networks as people sitting on couches laughing over coffee. Now _all_ the networks seem to spend more time "connecting" and less time reporting facts.


About two decades ago, one Boston TV station decided that the local evening news programs had already gone too far with the blow-dried, happy talk reporters and so they hired two respected, former local new anchors John Henning and Jack Hynes to establish a Huntley-Brinkley type, serious news alternative. They had some cute commercials where Henning and Hynes were applying for various jobs and kept getting turned down because they couldn't sing or dance. The tag line of the commercial was: "Henning and Hynes. All the news without the song and dance." Guess what? They flopped. We want the song and dance.



Davenlr said:


> Check out BBC World News, and AlJazeera/English. Both have their "Opinion" Segmented shows, but their actual news broadcasts are presented about as opinion free, and "just the facts" as I have found.


I've noticed that Aljazerra, Russia Today and France 24 all now use British newsreaders, probably so that we will lower our guards since we trust the British. I watch all three more than I watch any domestic network news, because of the lack of fluff. I don't think I have seen a Lindsay Lohan story on any of them, nor have I seen the same worn out clips of that chick that went missing in Aruba. How many hundred times have we seen her on the cable "news" channels, turning the wrong way when she was marching with the flag?

Aljazerra's coverage of national disasters is exceptional, but they take a lot of pot shots at the US when covering news items pertaining to international conflicts. Just a few weeks ago, when a new development in the story of the South Korean ship that was sunk by an explosion was being reported, Aljazerra's designated expert repeated the claim that it could have been sunk by a mine (possible, I suppose), and that since the mine couldn't be identified, "...it could even have been a United States mine". He uttered that last sentence very softly, as any respectful and honorable Brit would.



Cholly said:


> ...CNN ...(has) gone downhill since the early days of the Iraq war. Many of their good reporters are gone. Every now and then, they do a good job of reporting (Katrina, Haiti, Nashville), but on a day to day basis quality of reporting has suffered. Unfortunately, all the cable and broadcast networks seem to have gone for young, attractive people who are adept at reading a Teleprompter. There are a few reporters on NBC, ABC and CBS who do a good job of presenting the facts and actually go out in the field.


Every news anchor in every studio has to rely on a Teleprompter to keep the show synchronized, just like everyone from the golden age of Walter Cronkite, Huntley and Brinkley, and Harry Reasoner and Howard K Smith relied on the typed scripts they were reading. Shep Smith (the guy that looks like James McArthur) hosts Fox New's only real news show. It is nearly all teleprompter, and very straight, and it gets the lowest ratings of any Fox News show from 3:00 and through 11:00 AM.

The reduction in staff field reporting is for economic reasons. All networks close foreigh bureau after foreign bureau because the cost of staffing them just so that they can be in place for a breaking story or two a year isn't worth it.

Remember when Fox News established "Camp Geraldo"? I would have been just as happy to have been spared those self aggrandizing performances. "Here I am, Geraldo Rivera, within miles of the actual fighting". As I recall, he was actually more than 100 miles from the fighting he was reporting on that day,

Earlier this year, I heard one of the originators of Fox News say that early on, they concluded that CNN was making a mistake by trying to be a straight news station, devoid of personalities, and so they deliberately set out to hire and develop appealing on-air personalities. Their ratings show that doing so works.



> ...ever since NBCU took over the Weather Channel, it has become the Weather Entertainment Channel.





Nick said:


> Perhaps more appropriate, "Weather Entertainment Television, or WET. :sure:


A few months ago, I read that the Weather Channel was feuding with one of the cable giants because its present content does not serve the cable company as well as they believe that an all weather channel would serve it, and that because of that, the did not feel that the Weather Channel, as presently constituted, was worth the price they were paying for it or the favored channel line-up placements they were giving it.



jadebox said:


> ...Personally, I wish CNN would bring back Headline News. It was nice to be able to tune it and get a brief overview of the day's news. Now, you tune into "HLN" to see news and instead yourself watching some "Entertainment Tonight" type of crap or, worse, that Nancy Grace character


Not a chance Headline News's entertainment magazine type shows attract about one-and-a-half times the audience that their, "Around the World in 30 Minutes" format did, and the slimey evening shows can more than double the audiences of their predecessors if there is a particularly scandalous story unfolding.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

AntAltMike said:


> Were we getting "just the facts" prior to Walter Cronkite delivering his editorial questioning our continued involvement in the Vietnam War?


No, nor were Americans getting "just the facts" when we were drawn into the Spanish-American War. Wikipedia's entry on Yellow journalism puts the current situation into perspective.

But my favorite American journalism tidbit is The New York Sun's Great Moon Hoax in 1835:


> The Great Moon Hoax was a series of six articles that were published in the New York Sun beginning on August 25, 1835, about the supposed discovery of life on the Moon. The discoveries were falsely attributed to Sir John Herschel, perhaps the best-known astronomer of his time. According to legend, the New York Sun's circulation increased dramatically because of the hoax and remained permanently greater than before, thereby establishing the New York Sun as a successful paper. However, the degree to which the hoax increased the paper's circulation has certainly been exaggerated in popular accounts of the event. It was not discovered to be a hoax for several weeks after its publication and, even then, the newspaper did not issue a retraction.


It used to be you could check things by comparing three independent original sources. Unfortunately today, people think that means look at the web and if it appears on three or more web sites it must be true.

Mark Twain, who was a journalist himself, once said: "The reports of my death are greatly exaggerated." American journalism in his time wasn't reliable. In fact, it's never been very reliable.

The fact that "freedom of the press" is an essential in a democracy doesn't in any way assure any information we get is accurate.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm not sure the "good old days" were ever as good as we sometimes remember... so I'll refrain from that as much as I can.

But I do remember at least some editorial content used to be clearly labelled as such... whereas today it seems to be integrated into the newscast.

Agreed that it's hard to be completely unbiased in reporting the news because being human makes you bound to read it differently depending upon your view...

But I really wish we could get at least 30-minutes, if not 60-minutes, of as unbiased as possible news without commentary.

People form their own opinions from the news, but when the news is loaded with opinion already how do you know where the basis of your own opinion is coming from?

I like news-entertainment shows... but I know they are entertainment. Unfortunately, many of them market themselves as if they are pure-news shows and claim to have no bias... and unfortunately a lot of people accept that and think they are getting unfiltered fact.

So... I want a reliable source of just-the-facts... AND I want the entertainment shows to be required to clearly present themselves as having bias so that you can accordingly adjust how you interpret them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

phrelin said:


> It used to be you could check things by comparing three independent original sources. Unfortunately today, people think that means look at the web and if it appears on three or more web sites it must be true.


With today's syndication on websites it is easy to find identical content on dozens of sites within minutes of someone creating it. Often I am looking for information and find the same story under many different mastheads.

Of course my favorite trick is when I search for information and keep finding stuff on my own websites. I already KNOW that information! 

Back to the drifting topic ... news _and_ views doesn't bother me as much when the views are briefly stated and the news is the majority of the content. Being able to pick out a few examples of when a historical newsman strayed off of the reservation to give (gasp) an opinion reminds us of how much the rest of the newscast was news. Nowadays it is more of headline opinions ... here's a headline and 20 pundits to argue with each other over it.

And "Rick's List" is a good example of taking that further ... headline views and opinions on those views. Twitter me what you think of my opinion of the news. Very rarely would a news story actually get coverage. Just read the headline then start ranting about this sick sad world. Most of the time I'd rather watch the commercials - on any "news" channel.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> With today's syndication on websites it is easy to find identical content on dozens of sites within minutes of someone creating it. Often I am looking for information and find the same story under many different mastheads.


Many nights, I'm up overnight scanning various news sites. I pick and choose the stories I want to read, sometimes getting several versions of the same story with updated details. Later in the day, I watch the morning news or mid-day news and what do I see? The same stuff I was reading hours earlier mixed in with commercials and a bunch or giggling, posturing and general goofing off among the news readers. You can't call them journalists anymore, just news readers.

Then they jump off to the opinion poll stuff. I have no interest at all in what "Precocious in Poughkeepsie" thinks of the previous story. When did the news become an interactive game show?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jon Stewart spent the first 10 minutes of his Monday show dealing with the issue. Some of it sounded apologetic ... sorry you lost your job but MAN, WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Jon Stewart spent the first 10 minutes of his Monday show dealing with the issue. Some of it sounded apologetic ... sorry you lost your job but MAN, WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?


Saw that... It was pretty clear to me that Jon did actually feel bad about hammering the guy after-the-fact, but didn't think he could just ignore it either.

I will say this... and not in defense of Sanchez... but it is interesting sometimes what will and will not get you fired. Also interested how one offense ruins one person's career while another is just a temporary setback.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I will say this... and not in defense of Sanchez... but it is interesting sometimes what will and will not get you fired. Also interested how one offense ruins one person's career while another is just a temporary setback.


In my opinion, the job ending comment was when he complained that his bosses at CNN saw him as just another reporter and not anchor material. The person used as an example of a reporter was Latino - Rick (in his own racial bias) heard that as a "just another Latino reporter". Some times people are oppressed because they WANT to be oppressed.

As Jon explained ... comments made against Jon Stewart - no big deal ... poking against each other is just part of Jon's game. His show is CREATED to get a reaction out of an audience and getting clips on CNN, Fox News and MSNBC and having the "respectable media" reference his show is a victory.

Offhand comments made about the Jews running media ... probably not enough to get you fired unless he did it on his CNN show and included some Mel Gibson language.

But complain about your boss? Not good. I imagine that the conversation on Friday was short - "Hey Rick! If you don't like the way we're treating you the door is that-a-way." Calling the boss a racist didn't help but the public complaint about not being promoted was enough, in my opinion, to reevaluate Rick's future at the network.

Brooke did a good job of anchoring the show when Rick was out early last week (and in prior appearances as well). Perhaps there will be less "me" news for a while. Probably not long enough.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

Sanchez had to take some time to spend with his marbles before they left him completely.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The guy had a job, a good job, probably one of the best jobs in the world. Indoor work and no heavy lifting. Too bad Sanchez wasn't the man he thought he was.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> But complain about your boss? Not good. I imagine that the conversation on Friday was short - "Hey Rick! If you don't like the way we're treating you the door is that-a-way." Calling the boss a racist didn't help but the public complaint about not being promoted was enough, in my opinion, to reevaluate Rick's future at the network.


You're probably right... People that insult random ethnic/religious/genders tend to get a bit of a leash... but if you directly insult your boss in a public manner like that, there probably isn't a way out of it.

I don't feel sorry for Sanchez here... but it does sure seem like he didn't get bang for his buck. Mel Gibson has better racial/power rants in his sleep than this guy, and Mel is still making movies as far as I can tell.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You're probably right... People that insult random ethnic/religious/genders tend to get a bit of a leash... but if you directly insult your boss in a public manner like that, there probably isn't a way out of it.


Because this is being portrayed as a "called Jon a bigot" and "insulted the jews" moment there _may_ be a way out. There is a groundswell of support for Rick ... there is also an underlying current that the unnamed CNN executive is right ... Rick isn't "anchor material" and should have been taken back from anchor status before the incident. Naming the show after a person doesn't help keep a person's ego in check.

"Parker Spitzer" was panned on their first night's performance ... sadly they are calling the show a replacement for Rick's List when Rick's List was only in prime time as filler for a few weeks. Brooke has become Rick's replacement for now, airing single anchor straight news with many of the same elements but no over the top glitz added to the presentation.

Perhaps Rick won't anchor again ... but I suspect he'll be back.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> ...I don't feel sorry for Sanchez here... but it does sure seem like he didn't get bang for his buck. Mel Gibson has better racial/power rants in his sleep than this guy, and Mel is still making movies as far as I can tell.


Ggod point, but that's the difference in being just an employee, and being a _self-employed_ entrepreneur.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> Jon Stewart spent the first 10 minutes of his Monday show dealing with the issue. Some of it sounded apologetic ... sorry you lost your job but MAN, WHAT WERE YOU THINKING?


It was a great out for Ricky. Hopefully he will use it to rise above the banter and reclaim his mediocre job as a buffoon.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

My wife and I listened to the transcript (it's on youtube). My Jewish wife didn't find anything that got her upset and I kinda laughed at the hole he was digging for himself. But neither of us saw it as a reason to get fired - unless CNN wanted him gone anyway!

We think it was just an excuse to get rid of him.

Cripes - what David Letterman did was 1000x worse and he's still working nightly at CBS.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ie6b00e94a5963b0978b68fc484de6c0a


Rick Sanchez said:


> On October 4th, I had a very good conversation with Jon Stewart, and I had the opportunity to apologize for my inartful comments from last week. I sincerely extend this apology to anyone else whom I may have offended.
> 
> As Jon was kind enough to note in his show Monday night, I am very much opposed to hate and intolerance, in any form, and I have frequently spoken out against prejudice. Despite what my tired and mangled words may have implied, they were never intended to suggest any sort of narrow-mindedness and should never have been made.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> I have tremendous respect for everyone there, and I know that they feel the same about me.


Sure, Rick. You keep on believing that. :sure:


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember his days as local news anchor here in Miami, the guy has always been full of himself! He would stand on the set of the news show next to a desk as if he were modeling clothes and then he would say "let's go to the map" in a forced, deep voice. A world map laid out on the floor where he would stand over and begin his rant about who knows what. He's no stranger to controversy either, while at WSVN, Miami, he had legal issues regarding a DUI and striking a pedestrian, also something to due with the FBI regarding a local politian's corruption, he was investigated for that too. Again, his MOUTH was always going 100 miles a minute, with one sensational commit or oppinion after another. For those South Floridians who remember him while he was at WSVN, Miami, "Let's go to the map" is a comical quote not yet forgotten. It was amazing he lasted as long as he did at his last job, then again it is CNN. 
IMHO they like a certain level of pompous stupidity, just look at Mr. Cooper and Mr. Blitzer.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

gilviv said:


> I remember his days as local news anchor here in Miami, the guy has always been full of himself! He would stand on the set of the news show next to a desk as if he were modeling clothes and then he would say "let's go to the map" in a forced, deep voice. A world map laid out on the floor where he would stand over and begin his rant about who knows what. He's no stranger to controversy either, while at WSVN, Miami, he had legal issues regarding a DUI and striking a pedestrian, also something to due with the FBI regarding a local politian's corruption, he was investigated for that too. Again, his MOUTH was always going 100 miles a minute, with one sensational commit or oppinion after another. For those South Floridians who remember him while he was at WSVN, Miami, "Let's go to the map" is a comical quote not yet forgotten. It was amazing he lasted as long as he did at his last job, then again it is CNN.
> IMHO they like a certain level of pompous stupidity, just look at Mr. Cooper and Mr. Blitzer.


I'd rather look at Robin Meade!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> _"pompous stupidity..."_


Hmmm... I like it!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> I'd rather look at Robin Meade!


She's nice to look at, but I can't stand her arrogance.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SayWhat? said:


> She's nice to look at, but I can't stand her arrogance.


Lookers like her usually are.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> She's nice to look at, but I can't stand her arrogance.


Isn't it ironic that a chick who knows she's 'hot' can't come across as 'warm' to the viewers at the same time?


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, if his show were pulling in great ratings, CNN management might have been more understanding and maybe let him mea culpa and pull a stint on the apology circuit on Leno, Letterman, maybe even an appearance on the Daily Show. But when you're ratings are mediocre at best, you shouldn't be out there ranting about crappy your boss is.....


----------

